# AT&T Skyrocket HD? Going to be AT&T's SIII?



## WiFivomFranMan (Nov 28, 2011)

Early this year AT&T said they were going to come out with an HD Skyrocket in the next few months.... Well it hasn't come out and now the SIII is about to drop. I am guessing AT&T's SIII is going to be the Skyrocket HD. Thoughts???

http://www.androidce...smartphones-lte


----------

